# Ratings Experiments



## 5280driver (Apr 10, 2018)

As I stated in my first and only post here, I am getting out of the rideshare game/scam. As I am 100% unconcerned with deactivation, thought I might allow you to participate. Anything you would like to see a pax reaction too? Let me know, I will make it happen & hopefully get it on video!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

5280driver said:


> As I stated in my first and only post here, I am getting out of the rideshare game/scam. As I am 100% unconcerned with deactivation, thought I might allow you to participate. Anything you would like to see a pax reaction too? Let me know, I will make it happen & hopefully get it on video!


1. The Meow Game






2. Mix a small candy bowl with M&Ms and skittles, wait for the reaction.

Literally anything inspired by this picture


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Sure, next no tipper you get, tell them hey wait a second. Then throw a crumbled up $1 stain soaked bill you got from the last stripper at them and say here's another tip. Don't pizz in the wind you cheap paxhole.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Have Alex Jones on full blast throughout the ride.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Pick up someone only going ten blocks, then pull into the gas station and announce you need gas. Keep the meter running.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Drive a mile in the other direction to the gas station.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

5280driver said:


> As I stated in my first and only post here, I am getting out of the rideshare game/scam. As I am 100% unconcerned with deactivation, thought I might allow you to participate. Anything you would like to see a pax reaction too? Let me know, I will make it happen & hopefully get it on video!


Fire up a doobie, then say 'I would offer you a hit but this has PCP in it'


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Fire up a doobie, then say 'I would offer you a hit but this has PCP in it'


Right on. Smoke em if you got em


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

+1 for Meow game


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

DustyChode said:


> +1 for Meow game


You listen up right meow


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Drive wrong direction. Tell pax you are new, but you really love this "Ride Sharing" stuff. Tell them you are now on the way to pick up your cousin Pookie, he is waiting about 36 blocks ahead. Isn't it great, sharing rides? And since you have enough room in the car, you will also be picking up your ex. Boy, hope they are in a good mood, sometimes ya gotta walk on eggshells with the ex, but they smoked up a bit earlier today so they should be fine by now.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Halfway through the trip pull over and tell them their card ran out of funds and L/U ended their trip.



Mista T said:


> Pick up someone only going ten blocks, then pull into the gas station and announce you need gas. Keep the meter running.


Wait in line at the counter instead of paying the pump.

Best of all, eat a large bean burrito before start your shift.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Drive wrong direction. Tell pax you are new, but you really love this "Ride Sharing" stuff. Tell them you are now on the way to pick up your cousin Pookie, he is waiting about 36 blocks ahead. Isn't it great, sharing rides? And since you have enough room in the car, you will also be picking up your ex. Boy, hope they are in a good mood, sometimes ya gotta walk on eggshells with the ex, but they smoked up a bit earlier today so they should be fine by now.


Yeah, you gotta pick up Pookie from White Castle along with Harold and Kumar LOL!


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

5280driver said:


> As I stated in my first and only post here, I am getting out of the rideshare game/scam. As I am 100% unconcerned with deactivation, thought I might allow you to participate. Anything you would like to see a pax reaction too? Let me know, I will make it happen & hopefully get it on video!


simple... Just pick up pax and tell them how you really feel about them being late etc.... When they say stupid shizt like "stopping for food is a courtesy" tell them why it's not. Just be honest about all the stupid shizit they say and do. Trust me, that will go viral!!!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Just have sex with a pax that is willing, and see if that pax dings you for it and puts in a "Professionalism" report. If you don't satisfy her right, she may actually put in a professionalism report.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Halfway through the ride with annoying group of PAX throw up in a barf bag.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

Take your Rottweiler/Doberman/German Shepherd/Pit Bull with you sitting in the back seat.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Bring an Emotional Support Goldfish glue the bowl to your dash front and center for all to admire. Who’s that? Oh that’s Luther my ESGF.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Bring an Emotional Support Goldfish glue the bowl to your dash front and center for all to admire. Who's that? Oh that's Luther my ESGF.


What's that Luther? You don't like it when they make us wait more than two minutes?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> What's that Luther? You don't like it when they make us wait more than two minutes?


You want me to do what to the rude pax?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> You want me to do what to the rude pax?


No Luther!! No! We can't, you remember what happens last time!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> No Luther!! No! We can't, you remember what happens last time!


 But we had so much fun!!! Well, I did anyways. Do it!!! Do it!!! DO IT!!!


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> What's that Luther? You don't like it when they make us wait more than two minutes?


better yet, speak to your imaginary fish Luther with nothing on the dash like "What's that Luther? You don't like it when they make us wait more than two minutes? yessirrr!!"


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> If you don't satisfy her right, she may actually put in a professionalism report.


Or claim you raped her. #metoo


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

5280driver said:


> As I stated in my first and only post here, I am getting out of the rideshare game/scam. As I am 100% unconcerned with deactivation, thought I might allow you to participate. Anything you would like to see a pax reaction too? Let me know, I will make it happen & hopefully get it on video!


Pull into a drive thru and order something. If they say anything, just tell them " Well I'm hungry." If they complain tell them "Other riders don't mind. I do it all the time."

If they say nothing just carry on as if it's typical.

When you get the food if they made you wait for them, pull into a spot and start to eat. If they complain tell them they made YOU wait so clearly they're in no rush.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Do whatever you want to pax and then point to a camera at the end and have then sign a release. Probably even cause an increase in tips. Hmmm...


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Pull into a drive thru and order something. If they say anything, just tell them " Well I'm hungry." If they complain tell them "Other riders don't mind. I do it all the time."
> 
> If they say nothing just carry on as if it's typical.
> 
> When you get the food if they made you wait for them, pull into a spot and start to eat. If they complain tell them they made YOU wait so clearly they're in no rush.


Great!!



Pax Collector said:


> Or claim you raped her. #metoo


I truly feel sorry for rape victims, but why the media never blasts or talk about the so many women who get caught lying?


----------

